# Need a Ride to Congress



## Crabtree Farm (May 27, 2008)

As you probably have heard, I've got myself a Modern Pleasure mare that I want to show, but I am without trailer. Is there anyone coming up from the Southeast that may have room to carry an extra pony? I'm located in Greer, SC (located between Charlotte, NC and Atlanta, GA on 85). Also being a novice, I may be interested in finding a catch handler too. There is not any shetland people that are near me, so I'm sorta on my own. If anyone has any leads, please let me know. Any is there any Florida/Georgia people online that are going?

Thanks for any help.

Tina Ferro


----------



## txminipinto (May 27, 2008)

Well, I have room on my trailer, but I'm in TX! Good luck! Try posting on the sale boards.


----------



## Leeana (May 27, 2008)

We will probably have room but are a bit far north for you, hopefully you can find a ride




.


----------



## hairicane (May 29, 2008)

Let me check with my handlers. But most importannt is how tall is your shetland and do u think she would fit in a trailer set up for small minis? You can email me at [email protected]

We are hauling shetlands in that trailer now but not much room, would have to be a well behaved horse. Jen


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for everyone for their advice and help, but with my luck, I'm probably going to have to skip Congress this year. I still have time I guess, but just not sure how the tables will turn.

Thanks,

Tina


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't get discouraged! Every year Congress plans come together last minute for me, you've still got time!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 5, 2008)

Keep fingers crossed, someone contacted me about a trailer for sale. Oh I do hope this works out. I guess I will be here this weekend to hopefully sell my yearling colt to help purchase it.

Tina


----------

